# My 2WW symptoms that resulted in BFP.



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Girls,  

Someone suggested that I post what my 2WW symtoms were before getting my BFP.

Well I have to say the first week(days 14 to 21) was like any other, nothing unusual or out of the ordinary.

However.... the second week(days 21 to 2 I had sore nips but not like when AF was due more if i caught them when pulling clothes on and they were tender on the upper chest part just below shoulders.

I also have to say without a doubt I was in bed every night for 9 and out like a light.

I was starving all week and have been since and can't seem to feed my appetite.

The last thing was needing the loo far more frequently and I wasn't even managing the hour journey home without busting for the loo.

I tested on day 31 and although I was completly shocked i just knew this month was different.

Hope this helps any ladies on their 2WW 

Lots of love and luck to you all

Mrs H


----------



## Tashi (Apr 4, 2006)

Thanks so much for posting your symptoms, just one question were you getting any AF type cramps?


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi Tashi,

I had a little back ache but not like usual and i usually get leg ache at the top of my legs when AF is due and I never had that either.

Each month has been up and down though so couldn't say for definate that I didn't have any signs.

Mrs H xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Great idea 

might be a good idea to copy and past your symptoms into the clomid bubbs/angels thread at the top so it stays sticky, its always good for newbies to see


----------



## b3ndy (Sep 13, 2005)

also - is there anything you did differently in terms of your plan of action this month Mrs H?

did you follow Deanna's plan?

congratulations once again - you must be dead chuffed and excited!

S
xx


----------



## Mrs Hopeful (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi B3ndy,

Didn't do much of anything last month if you know what I mean,  thats why is was such a shock.  I honestly believe the clomid helped me ovulate which I wasn't before and thats all we needed, a little jump start if you get my drift   

Hey flowerpot do i literally just copy and paste this item so its sticks??  Am useless with the computer can't even get my ticker factory set up  

Mrs H xx


----------

